# Hello from Destin, FL



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Jared, I'm just across the bay from you. Where is your shop and cafe?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jared!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

We're located at 4014 Commons Dr. W. #102 Destin fl 32541. We are off the back road behind Bells outlet. Next door to Destin Pools. I tried to PM you but can't. I was going to give you my cell. It's 850685 six one one two (to prevent spambots from capturing my number)


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

We're starting a Co-op for local beekeepers. I'm planning to carry hives too and offer classes here in Destin.


----------

